# shock collar suggestions needed?



## luke4275 (May 23, 2011)

I have the petsafe 1000 yd shock collar.. Works ok but I dont need the long range and I want vibration, which it doesnt have.. My pup gets a shock for digging,.( almost fixed) and eating his poop) He is a big whiner, but that doesnt warrant a shock.. I want a vibration setting for that.. Can someone suggest a well priced collar that has shock and vibration? I dont need 1000 yds. thanks


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

Can you define "well-priced"? The majority of (quality) e-collars I am aware of start at about $130 and go up from there. Dogtra, TriTronics, and SportDog are the only brands I would trust, personally.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

how old is your pup? where are you when 
your pup is digging and eating poop?



luke4275 said:


> My pup gets a shock for digging,.( almost fixed) and eating his poop)


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

dogtra makes very good e-collars, but they are expensive and should only be used with some dogs with the advice and guidance of a good trainer.

They are not a quick fix and not for all dogs or owners


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

Debbieg said:


> dogtra makes very good e-collars, but they are expensive and should only be used with some dogs with the advice and guidance of a good trainer.
> 
> They are not a quick fix and not for all dogs or owners


Agreed on all accounts. I like the Dogtra collars, and they do have a "page" option that vibrates instead of shocks.. but i'd definitely consult with a good trainer on the best way to use one for both you and your dog.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I recommend the dogtra as well, but it sounds like you're using that collar completely wrong. Stop thinking of it as a "shock" collar and instead as an electric collar. And I'm not just saying that because "electronic" sounds nicer.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I have a Dogtra 19000 for Stark.

We started using it this fall and it works great. Of course, I used it IN CONJUNCTION WITH AN EXPERIENCED TRAINER/CLUB.


----------



## Freddy (Apr 23, 2009)

doggiedad said:


> how old is your pup? where are you when
> your pup is digging and eating poop?


IMO, that's the question. An E collar is not a substitute for responsible ownership. You need to think of a 9 month pup like a 5 yr old child, so I would question whether you are giving "age appropriate" supervision. 

Are you looking for something that will allow a correction from your recliner?


----------

